# New Member from Western PA.



## Daron (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello, I would like to thank all of the member for the information I have been gathering from this site. I am from Western PA (Beaver County) and have decided to take the plunge into model railroading. I have decided to go with the O Gauge. The area that I live is very rich with railroad history, especially the steel mill days. I would like to model my railroad after the old steel mills along the Ohio River (J&L) (St. Joe Lead) etc. I am a total newbie to this, and just began with a Lionel Pennsylvania RR Fast Track set that I received as a present. My head is spinning with so many ideas. I would like to do this the right way, take my time, and enjoy my time building it. I would really appreciate any and all advice. Size of layout to start with??? Track designs??? 

Thank you, Have a Merry Christmas..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard Daron

As you have noticed the Forum members have
decades of modelling experience. And we're
always glad to help where we can.

There are several factors you'll want to consider
as you start into the hobby.

With 0 gauge trains you'll need a fairly large space
if you plan a layout such as you mention.

You might want to check the several threads in
the Layout Design Forum. You may not want to
build any specific one but you'll get ideas that
you can incorporate in your own design.

Trains in 0 gauge have advanced greatly in
recent years with the advent of digital systems
that let you run more than one train but with
individual controls.

After you have made some of your decisions by
all mean get back to us with any questions that
come up. You might also pay close attention
to threads in the 0 gauge Forum.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello, Daron, and welcome! I'm a transplanted Pennsylvanian myself.

While i realize there is a lot to get your head around when you're just starting off, the biggest factor jn trying to give advice is that everyone's interests, tastes, and capabilities are so different. Some just want to watch trains run, some want to operate them like the real thing. Some want realistic scenery, others don't care. Some want faithful reproductions of the prototype, others want whimsy.

Take a crack at narrowing down your interests and desires, and post some more specific questions. Once we see which way your intersts tilt, it will be easier to give you meaningful advice.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and Merry Christmas.
As others have said, you'll need some space if you want to stick with O scale railroading.
I'm doing HO scale and started with a 4'X8' layout, which has since been expanded to 10'X10', but I wish it was bigger.
Good luck, and have fun!
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

I always say figure out how much room you have for the layout and plan to use it all. Some start with say an 4x8 then add another 4x8 then another. It is much easier to plan/use all the space you have in the beginning then to add on later. Even if you don't lay all the track from the get go. If you have the wood down, adding is easier as you get the money to do it then to add on later.

First thing I would ask is how much room do you have to dedicate to the RR? Like said, O takes up some space.


----------



## Daron (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you all for the response. You do make a person feel more at ease. At this time, I am going to start with one 4ftx8ft table. (Will be starting to build it my next day off.) The total amount of space that I have to build into is approx 15ft by 38ft. (Half of the basement. At this time, Im in the process of painting all of the basement wall a basic primer white, and running additional electrical outlets. I would like my first table (Section as i refer to it) to be the switching yard, repair depot for the display, with an outside oval to begin. At this time, I think I will enjoy running the trains, and switching cars as a real railroad would do. I would like to keep with the fast track for the simplicity. The first (and only, so far) set that I have is a lion chief Pennsy railroad. If anyone has ideas or suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it. I am going to start to purchase additional track soon as I decide on the first layout.

Thank you All.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The problem with O is that it eats space quickly. You won't be able to do much in a 4x8 space, but you should be able to get a decent layout in your half basement.

You might find it a better use of time and money if you plan the whole thing out first, then build it in sections. This can be done with a pencil and graph paper, or you can get one of the software tools available. This way you won't end up with large temporary sections that you will just have to rip out later.

Starting with the yard will give you the opportunity to do a bunch of switching early on, but trying to put an oval around it may limit the yard space too much.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome. Plenty of good advice on this forum.

Bear in mind that if you build a 4x8 layout (any scale) you will need to access it from both sides. Three feet is pretty much the maximum width for layouts along the wall because that's about as far as you can reach easily.

Don't rule out 4x8 though you can get a fair amount of O modeling in that space while you get a feel for where you want to go with it.

As far as 'gettin it right' the first time, don't count on it. Half the fun is trial and error, learning from mistakes, improving skills, and starting over in a new direction.

Have fun.:smokin:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Daron and welcome. As others have mentioned 8x 4 is quite small area for O and will limit what you can do but I'll leave you to ponder that. You might be aware that O is available in two or three rail versions. Which will you want to go with? Three rail is most popular in the US but two also has much support. To my mind the extra rail in the middle makes it less realistic but its your call.

The other thing I'd advise you to do is to make a list of the items you'd like to buy and cost it up, you might be surprised! You'll then see what you're in for.

Any more questions just ask. Good luck.


----------

